# plant id from national zoo visit



## rop21 (May 22, 2008)

i went to the zoo in D.C today to check out the reptiles and in one of the pdf tanks i noticed these lil gems that i wanted to put in one of my tanks but couldnt figure out what they were..


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Can't tell anything about the first picture, sorry.
Second picture apprears to be Piper crocatum (ornamental pepper), very pretty plant.*


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

First is one of the many, many philodendron varieties... not sure on exactly which one, but 'Red Emerald' is comparable, if that's not actually what it is. Not a super aggressive vine, but recomended only for larger tanks as that is the tiny juvie form... and it only gets bigger lol. I've got almost 1' leaves on mine now...

The second is Piper crocatum like Cindy said  Can be pretty aggressive if it likes it's conditions (warm and humid).


----------



## rop21 (May 22, 2008)

thanks guys, i actually stumbled upon the 1st plant at my local nursery the other day in the bonsai section, they call it "dwarf philodendron". As for the piper crocatum, that ones a lil hard to find anywhere


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Most pipers are... one place I've seen it online it's $25 (but that place is expensive anyways), a terrarium supplier has it for $15 but is out of stock... for being vigorous vines, they are rather uncommonly available, but that's likely due to the fact that they are usually a bit big for terrariums, but evidently need terrarium/warm greenhouse conditions to thrive.

The philodendron can be hit and miss, but as long as it's got a small juvie stage and doesn't grow too vigorously it should be fine in the tank even if not labeled as to variety. The one in the zoo tank would be more impressive it it had been vining up something!


----------

